# Weekend project series.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The following to come is a collective works of the weekend projects I've undertaken with the urq.
Stay tuned, as there's always something to do.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Weekend project series. (Sepp)*

I think the first thing I did with the car when I bought it 5 years ago, was to shorten the front US spec bumper.
holycrap that thing is bulky, and really ruining the car's lines.








Ahhh much better. This is how it was for the past 4 years, and is what the typical "shortened" bumper lookes like on other urq's I've seen.









That was great for 4 years, but I wasnted more (less)
It took a bit of planning (more than a wekend), but over a beer, it all came thogether.








After 4 years, the bumper came back off, and some serious liposuction was performed on the rebar.








The bump shocks also had to be drasticaly modded. trimed, cut ,and severly shortened by an additional 2 inches from the already collapsed position.
The result???

Ohh yeah!!!!
MO BETTA!!!!!!!!(the same hang over length as the European part.)
















It was a crap-ton of work, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Weekend project series. (Sepp)*

Whenever you see a thread by Sepp featuring a dye grinder, hack saw, and a BFH, good things are bound to happen


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Weekend project series. (Quattro Krant)*

I shaved off over 15lbs of metal from the rebar/shocks.
So the car looks better, and the car is lighter as well!
f-ing DOT suckaz.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Weekend project series. (Sepp)*

Sepp, you and your car just rule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Weekend project series. (urquattro83)*

Thanks, we try! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

yup, first mod to my UR was getting the bumpers to not look like steps....

















dang it... i keep forgetting i have this car







it's in storage and has been for a while since i've been busy with my 4kq's. oh well, one day it'll get it's restoration










_Modified by derracuda at 11:13 PM 5/1/2007_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_dang it... i keep forgetting i have this car







it's in storage and has been for a while since i've been busy with my 4kq's. oh well, one day it'll get it's restoration









_Modified by derracuda at 11:13 PM 5/1/2007_
I have driven mine a grand total of about 4 times since I bought it in 05







My GF says it is my $10K garage decoration







I just need to get some time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I have driven mine a grand total of about 4 times since I bought it in 05







My GF says it is my $10K garage decoration







I just need to get some time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Do you have any pics? I think we haven't seen yours yet.










_Modified by urquattro83 at 8:04 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

yeah, i didn't pay no $10k for my car







i'm only into it $1500 as it sits. no hits, no rust, but needing a restoration in in pretty much every way that makes it pretty.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_yeah, i didn't pay no $10k for my car







i'm only into it $1500 as it sits. no hits, no rust, but needing a restoration in in pretty much every way that makes it pretty.
And you always feel compelled to tell us that, don't you


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Qk give me your Urq and I'll give you my rally quat


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

This past weekend the task at hand was to replace the ghetto looking wiper arms. The nut caps were missing since I've had the car. I was getting tired of looking at them everyday.








A local parts guy had an '84 4000 with very nice wiper arms. 
40 bucks, and a 1/2 hour later....
mo better.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Qk give me your Urq and I'll give you my rally quat
Never. Eventually I'll get around to the little things, balljoints, tie rod ends, CV boots, but for now she's sitting in the garage.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

This was a busy weekend!
New front bearings, and a shiny right hand side ball joint.
The right side front bearing was soooo toast, I couldn't spin it by hand when it was off the car.







I'll be getting better mileage out of a tankfull from now on.
The ball joint had a torn boot, and a bit of play.








New brakes for the rear!









One side had the pads come apart from the backing plates...








Weapons of mass re-construction








Safety first.









My lug bolts require more torque than some hondas can provide....
















After that, I lookd at the car, in all of it's mono-chronomatic-ness, and was curious of how I could break up the red sheet metal.
A quick reference to a picture of a proper urq I have always noticed the factory pinstripes.
I thought as a trial basis, I'd kinda mock the original stripes, but have it be a bit different, just to see if I'd like it.
Only cost a few bucks, what the heck?








And took it to a GTG.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Usually on all my cars when I let the wheel bearings go sooo long when I take the knuckle out and spin the hub, the hub spins really easily but makes a TON of noise. I just did the rears on the A4, the drivers rears was SHOT.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

sepp, your car is beautiful. The Ur-q had been my dream car for a long time. Since I was 14 and I am 16. Do you have any videos? I love the sound of any Audi 5cyl.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_sepp, your car is beautiful. The Ur-q had been my dream car for a long time. Since I was 14 and I am 16. Do you have any videos? I love the sound of any Audi 5cyl.

Kinda funny you say that as your cars are the ones I lusted after when I was 16... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's been a lot of work, and a blast so far with this car,.. there's soo much more to go.
And are you aking if I have any vids of my car? or other quattros??
There's some sweet rally footage on utube, but I'm sure you've already found that.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
And are you aking if I have any vids of my car? or other quattros??
There's some sweet rally footage on utube, but I'm sure you've already found that.

I have seen almost every ur-q video on youtube. I have watched many videos but have yet to ride in one. Do you have any videos of yours?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
It's been a lot of work, and a blast so far with this car,.. there's soo much more to go.
It's a Ur-Q, is the work _ever_ done


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

The quick list off the top of my head....
pull engine/tranny, gut car, total strip, galvinize & respray. Complete MC2 swap, European front, and rear lights/bumpers, new seats, carpet, steering wheel, custom exhaust...
Looks like I need to become a drug dealer to front all this $$$$$
This will actually start to happen later this year. The MC2 swap won't happen for a while.
I initally wanted to go fo a 3B, but I really like the lumpy idle of the 10vt.
The AAN in my S4 is too quiet.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Keeping up with the times,
This weekend past was a long one, but fun nonetheless.
I finally got around to re-spraying the headlight surrounds..They were original, (from an '83 urq) and had some road wear on them being 24 years old. The reflectors are in very nice shape.
Hellas are on the list, but they'll have to wait.








Also with the car up on ramps to check out the front end, I was lucky enogh to have the drive-shaft zerk fitting facing down..what are the odds?
This is one of the most over-looked prevenative maintenance procedures for quattros.
Pump that baby until she gushes out her backside.
















And on Sunday mounted an old Euro plate I've had for years on the front bumper, and drove the car 3 hours each way to a car show. Looks darn good with 3 coats of carnuba wax.








I took first in class, but I was the only "older Audi" there. It was a shoe-in.




















_Modified by Sepp at 7:11 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_
Do you have any videos of yours?

Nope, sorry. I'm not that technologically advanced...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









Jesus, that's a beautiful car. I need one of these (don't give me any [censored] because I'm sixteen). I saw a GT at this used car place here in town, but the interior was all chewed up, the body was starting to rust, it has the later sloped grille that I don't like as much, and it doesn't have those awesome fenders. 
I'm afraid to get a quattro, though, because before I could get it fixed up and as nice as yours (Sepp), gas prices will be through the roof and most cars will be electric or hydrogen. I'd hate to lose that great sound, though. (Maybe I can get a 1000 watt B&O sound system and put it under the hood to play through the rev range... but I guess that's sort of cheating.)


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Imagine in a few decades, when we're older, the cars of those times will be all automatic, dead silent, electric and so on. A computer will be in control of your car. A strange device that will run everything on the planet. And then on a sunny sunday morning you pull out one of the very few urqs left, of course in top condition, turn on the engine and take it for a spin - nothing on the road in those years will give you the thrill and feeling close to an urquattro...
Sorry, gone a little carried away into science-fiction...








Anyways Sepp, very nice work, that black stripe really is the best touch. Interesting, such a thin line and such a big difference...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

I'm pretty sure that black stripe is stock. It's on the GT4 UrQ as well.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I wonder how the UrQ would look with the rear wheel wells enlarged to accomodate larger wheels/tires. 
The front looks close to the top of the fender flare already, but it would be sweet to see the Ur w/ (whatever Sepp's car has)" in front and 1-2" larger in the back, plus a 2" lowered suspension.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

what is the widest tire that can fit?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_I'm pretty sure that black stripe is stock. It's on the GT4 UrQ as well. 

URQ's do (did) come stock with stripes, but they are different than the set I put on.
A dual stripe, with the top stripe being twice as thick as the bottom of the two.
Also there is a stripe simular in width as mine, but applied at the bottom of the car.
Nice pic of my fave. urq.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Nothing very exciting this weekend.
Really neeed a bath as I drove through 4 seperate rainstorms on the way home from the car show last weekend, plus driving daily as usuall.








Sprayed a second (final) coat of black to the headlight surrounds.








And changed the oil. (one filter of the two)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (euroteknique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroteknique* »_what is the widest tire that can fit?

I IM'd you back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I'm getting the car(s) ready for thier drive across the country. 4000 mile trip. 
14 days till we blast off.
So tune ups were in order.
The box full of goodness from Blauparts.
















And a picture of the car just becuase.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Imagine in a few decades, when we're older, the cars of those times will be all automatic, dead silent, electric and so on. A computer will be in control of your car. A strange device that will run everything on the planet. And then on a sunny sunday morning you pull out one of the very few urqs left, of course in top condition, turn on the engine and take it for a spin - nothing on the road in those years will give you the thrill and feeling close to an urquattro...
Sorry, gone a little carried away into science-fiction...








Anyways Sepp, very nice work, that black stripe really is the best touch. Interesting, such a thin line and such a big difference...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sorry, I totally missed this post...






















Yeah. I'll pull the car out of the garage, and women will be pulling thier kids inside of thier houses, car alarms will be going off, and the cops will be there in .00055 seconds.
Especially since the car has had the center section muffler removed since I've had it.....
The car sounds sorta normal while driving conservatively, but when I stomp on it, at 3000+ rpm the sound changes to a sound akin to the legendary A2's








Hence my sigtature.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

If your going to be anywhere near Buffalo, NY, actually, Hamburg/Eden NY on your trip back east, hit me up. 2 more Quattro's in the driveway, that would be very nice, especially as they are a Ur-Q and a Ur-S4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

We'll be heading through there to visit a friend in Buff. but time will be limited as we need to get our butts to Syracuse that night in order to eat dinner with my parents that I've not seen in a loooong time...
I'll be frequenting the CNY area more often in the future. Something can for sure happen then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe my Ur-Q and your Ur-Q can have some sweet sweet loving


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

The one I have is a Boy, and very hetero....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The one I have is a Boy, and very hetero....








You sure, she seems like a high maintance GF


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The final weekend before a long drive.
Done this just 3 years ago..so I'm getting good at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Duct tape
allen driver set 4-12mm
spare ignition wires
spare spark plug
Fire extinguishers
spare wiper blades (one for each car)
coolant
oil
brake fluid
steering fluid
x-plug for S4
6-26mm wrenches
6-30mmsockets
first aid kit
multimeter
jumpers
BFH
Mallet
jack stand
flashlights
hacksaw with extra blade
misc. pliers
vice grips
adjustables
pipe wrench
filters
filter scoket
goggles
tape measure
q0tips
wd-40
spare gas can
pvc tubing
funnel
file
sand paper
electrical tape
screw drivers
pick
vac tubing
wire strippers
sash tool
wire brush
wire crimpers
connectors
wire nuts
multi tools
sharpies
pencil
zip ties
hose clamps
block of wood
rags
torque wrench
rope
gatorade
h20
radios
cellphone
visa card
100 dollars cash.
















rotated the tires. a must with a quattro.








new power steering, and alternator belts installed.








finally glued in the trunk lid carpet.....after sitting in the garage for 3 years....








In case your curious, here's what a 16" borbet rim looks like on the ur..
(it was aiding in the tire rotation)








_Modified by Sepp at 4:35 PM 6-9-2007_


_Modified by Sepp at 4:36 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I always roll around in the 4kq with zip ties, duct tape, and some basic tools. Yes, having an extra wheel always aids in rotating tires. Looks like you got a pretty good handle on things for the trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you moving back east for good?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I'm in the service, so there's no permanent address. But we plan on being there for 4 years..
We were only on the west coast for a quick 3 years. We moved here from Massachussetts.


----------

